# What can I ask.....???



## JadeC (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello, I hope someone can help me with this. My question will probably sound a bit bizzare but here goes...Is there a specific job related question that a Police Officer (or someone that knows an officer well enough to ask him) would be able to answer that would prove he is what he claims to be? 
I recently met someone who is desparately trying to prove to me he's a cop but I don't believe him, he lives in another state so I can't ask to see his badge. 
Your help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

If you know his real name for certain, call the police department he claims to work for and ask if he's employed there as a police officer. It's public record, and I don't know of any department that wouldn't verify that over the phone.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Good for you for listening to your little voice ...its usually right..


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

You can't ask for his badge because he live's in another state? Like that makes a difference.

What if this guy got pulled over and pulled out the "I'm a police officer" card. How would he be able to prove it to the officer that stopped him? Badge or department issued ID.

Like Delta said, you could call up the PD he claims to work for if you are certain you know his real name.

Hopefully this guy isn't a "Deputy Sheriff" that got a badge by donating to the Sheriff's campaign and now claims to be an officer...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

JadeC said:


> Hello, I hope someone can help me with this. My question will probably sound a bit bizzare but here goes...Is there a specific job related question that a Police Officer (or someone that knows an officer well enough to ask him) would be able to answer that would prove he is what he claims to be?
> I recently met someone who is desparately trying to prove to me he's a cop but I don't believe him, he lives in another state so I can't ask to see his badge.
> Your help would be appreciated!
> Thanks!


This information isn't usually shared with non-LEO's, but since you've managed to get past the first layer of security, and registered on MASSCOPS, I'll share some information with you. There IS a secret phrase that we, as brothers all know. We are taught on day one in the Police Academy, that if you should meet a brother officer, the following dialogue should be used in order to confirm credentials:

*You:* "Greetings Brother. I am the Egg Man".
*Response:* "I am the Walrus"
*You:* "Koo-Koo-Katchoo".

Both parties would normally then complete the dialogue with a secret handshake. I hope this helps.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Harley387 said:


> This information isn't usually shared with non-LEO's, but since you've managed to get past the first layer of security, and registered on MASSCOPS, I'll share some information with you. There IS a secret phrase that we, as brothers all know. We are taught on day one in the Police Academy, that if you should meet a brother officer, the following dialogue should be used in order to confirm credentials:
> 
> *You:* "Greetings Brother. I am the Egg Man".
> *Response:* "I am the Walrus"
> ...


:L::L:


----------



## JadeC (Oct 19, 2008)

Harley387 said:


> This information isn't usually shared with non-LEO's, but since you've managed to get past the first layer of security, and registered on MASSCOPS, I'll share some information with you. There IS a secret phrase that we, as brothers all know. We are taught on day one in the Police Academy, that if you should meet a brother officer, the following dialogue should be used in order to confirm credentials:
> 
> *You:* "Greetings Brother. I am the Egg Man".
> *Response:* "I am the Walrus"
> ...


You don't actually expect me to believe this do you?? 

Anyway.. as previously suggested, I called the station he said he works at to ask if he was an officer... I started out with "Hello, Would you kindly be able to tell me if someone was an officer..." I didnt get any farther than that, I was bombarded with all sorts of questions re why I would be asking this, what my name was, my street address ...I got so annoyed I said "Thanks, forget it!!" I dont know what the hell that was about but, needless to say I still have no verification. 
There must be something I can ask him, I'm not asking for some top secret question, just something specific to that profession that the average person would have no reason to have knowledge about.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

JadeC said:


> You don't actually expect me to believe this do you??
> 
> Anyway.. as previously suggested, I called the station he said he works at to ask if he was an officer... I started out with "Hello, Would you kindly be able to tell me if someone was an officer..." I didnt get any farther than that, I was bombarded with all sorts of questions re why I would be asking this, what my name was, my street address ...I got so annoyed I said "Thanks, forget it!!" I dont know what the hell that was about but, needless to say I still have no verification.
> There must be something I can ask him, I'm not asking for some top secret question, just something specific to that profession that the average person would have no reason to have knowledge about.


Think about it. The media hates us. Citizens hate us. Criminals hate us. Why would any self-respecting officer start giving you information over the phone?

Harley387 had it right.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

JadeC said:


> I recently met someone who is desparately trying to prove to me he's a cop..


Think about that statement for a second. 
What's his motive? Sounds like possible whacker/wannabe material. Go with your gut. If someone's trying too hard, chances are, they aren't.
And having a chat session online doesn't count as "met".

As for the call to the station...for all you know, they may have some local loser or former duffelbag of an auxillary that got fired that's started a pattern of behavior that's being investigated...or, perhaps that station's protocol for their dispatchers is to ID every caller by name, Ph# and address, regardless of if the call came from a business line or 911...thus the questions. If you aren't willing to answer a few basic questions, then walk away. Sounds like there's more to this story.

And for all any of us know on this board, you yourself could be the local yokel online posing as the PO, and looking for new material. Think about what you're asking.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Harley387 said:


> This information isn't usually shared with non-LEO's, but since you've managed to get past the first layer of security, and registered on MASSCOPS, I'll share some information with you. There IS a secret phrase that we, as brothers all know. We are taught on day one in the Police Academy, that if you should meet a brother officer, the following dialogue should be used in order to confirm credentials:
> 
> *You:* "Greetings Brother. I am the Egg Man".
> *Response:* "I am the Walrus"
> ...


Well, you gave away one of our most sacred rituals. But you forgot HOW we shake hands. ALWAYS look over your shoulder for the potential attacker (especially one in uniform with a knife) and always, ALWAYS hum the theme to COPS while shaking hands vigorously. After the initial 3 shakes (never 2 but 4 is accepted on holidays) pat the other person down with the free hand then hug. At the end of the hug, step back one step, look down and.....

HA, thought I give ALL the information away didn't you?!?!?:-D

*JadeC *this is all good advice you're getting and I agree, if this person is desperately trying to prove to you he's a cop, there's a good chance he isn't and could potentially be some dangerous nut job. *AVOID!*


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

...and, of course, the secret handshake doesn't count if both officers aren't wearing their hats


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Ask him what he/she thinks about Deval Patrick. If he/she thinks he is a great guy their not a cop.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Your first question should be, why is he so adamant to prove it to you he's a police officer?


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Why not just phone the pd in question and ask to speak with him? If he's not in, they'll put you into voicemail or tell you to call back during a particular shift. If he is not employed there they'll just tell you. No big secret or drama. 

- Check their website for a roster? Does he dress in a uniform and go into work? Call from work? This is truly very simple for a grownup to figure out....

- Something seems off about this 'question'...


----------



## Out2lunch (Dec 17, 2006)

Does he pick you up in an old beat up Crown Vic? Does he have a scanner on or in the car? Finally does he smell like bacon? 
The last question was for FUN?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

With today's technology you can use your computer and or cell phone. Have him take a picture of his police identification with his cell phone camera and send it to you. If either of you don't have one, have him take a picture of his ID, put it on his computer and send it to you that way. 

Or maybe even try the website ratemycop.com and see if he's on there. They list many departments' personnel rosters.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

JadeC 

Ask him :

When he WENT to the Academy.
How long was the Academy.
WHERE was the Academy
When did he graduate from the Academy. (Month & year)
Which class (ie Recuirt Class 5, or 40th Officer Class)
Most agency's have this information online and list names, dates, locations, etc. Its not hard to verify the answers he gives.


You might try calling the Police Department back only this time, instead of asking if he works there, say to an officer (not the dispatcher) someone named XYZ is claiming to be a police officer for the purpose of: dating me; finding out my information, whatever the reason he seems to be trying to convince you he is a cop. 

Someone there should take notice if he isn't a cop.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Your not advertising on Craigs list are you?


----------



## JadeC (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry... I had no idea that what I was asking you on here was "Taboo". I don't believe this guy and I despise liars, and by nature I'm one of those people that has to have the last word and all I wanted was a meaningless question (not something that God forbid if a civilian knew the answer to, it might possibly start the apocolypse) I could ask this guy so I could say *"you're a f 'ing liar buddy, your not a cop!" *when he wasn't able to answer it.
*That's all! *To be able to call the guy out like that and in that particular way would bring me great satisfaction, I'm sure there must be others who can relate to that. I didn't think it would be such a big deal because to me it's not, my intenet was innocent and harmless in regards to any law enforcement officer. 
I'm not the "local yokel online posing as the PO, and looking for new material" like someone implied earlier *(..and I thought I had trust issues!).* I'm insulted that I'm being looked at in such a negative light by having assumptions made by a few of you here that I'm up to no good, and that there must be more to the story and so on. 
Someone stated that "Citizens hate us" Well, that's an untrue generaliztion to make but I guess if you go around assuming that everyone is up to no good and therefore you treat them rudely, then I can understand why some people might feel that way about you. Even though my experience on here has NOT been a positive one I can tell you that I'm not one of those citizens. (I don't know..maybe I should be after this...just joking!) I admire the bravery one would have to possess to go to work everyday knowing there's a possibility that you could end up shot, stabbed or killed. I could never do what you do because I'd be too scared. Believe it or not but, some people actually appreciate you.
Thank you to those that gave me sincere advice and didn't treat me like I was "the bad guy" 
Jade C.
(Would ya look at that, I even used my real name! Ya I know, some of you don't believe I did, because I must be guilty of somthing...right?)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Someone gave you the anser way back...go with your gut.There is no secret question.think about it, this is a public forum and can be found using google....if there was such a question then any wannabe could find it and the answer right? Then its no secret anymore.
Best of luck
CHarlie


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Not unless she has moved to DC


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Not unless she has moved to DC


Never can tell KW, she may be consulting for the Joint Chiefs or the Federal Reserve. You know how smart she is.:jestera:


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Pure drama! If you are that usnure of him, simply forget about the guy and stay out of the chat rooms and the dating websites (SIGH!)


----------

